# MYPROTEIN.COM



## bristol-dave (23 Nov 2011)

Hi folks, just wondered if any of you out there have ever used myprotein.com for supplements, and if so, what products you have used. they appear great on price, and have a price match guarantee. Im thinking of buying some total protein. Any info greatly appreciated .


----------



## amaferanga (23 Nov 2011)

I buy Impact Whey Protein and various stuff for energy drinks (maltodextrin, fructose, etc.). Prices seem to have gone up quite a bit in the past year and postage isn't cheap so best to buy a lot at once.


----------



## bristol-dave (23 Nov 2011)

Yea a friend from work said about the prices, but generally protein prices have increased across the board. Im getting a 5k tub, so no P&P thankfully. how do you find the impact whey protein, any good, what training do you use it for ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2011)

I buy maltodextrin (carbo powder) from them in bulk. I like them.


----------



## amaferanga (23 Nov 2011)

bristol-dave said:


> Yea a friend from work said about the prices, but generally protein prices have increased across the board. Im getting a 5k tub, so no P&P thankfully. how do you find the impact whey protein, any good, what training do you use it for ?


 
I thought Myprotein always charged for postage. I've never had it free anyway....

I generally use the protein powder after races or especially hard training rides when I'm needing to recover quickly (along with some carbs in the form of Soreen usually). I find it helps stave off the hunger pangs as well, which is useful when I'm trying to lose a pound or two.


----------



## jay clock (23 Nov 2011)

Why not go to Tesco and buy meat or fish or cheese or something?


----------



## Blue (23 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Why not go to Tesco and buy *meat* or fish or *cheese* or something?


The fat and inconvenience for starters. A protein drink will help with rehydration and carb replenishment if mixed with carbs and electrolytes and cosumed shortly after hard training. Other foods can, of course, be used but may not be so cost effective, convenient or effective. Having said that, I find a milk, rather than powder, based drink effective and very convenient.


----------



## Judderz (23 Nov 2011)

Usually buy Maltrodextrin, Creatine, Caffeiene, B6 Tablets, Glucosamine tablets and an energy drink called Pulse.

Never had issues with them.


----------



## Mrbez (23 Nov 2011)

I buy their whey, BCAA's, multi vits, powdered oats and a few other bits. I have used them for quite a few years now. 

A little tip for you all. They have a price match on the website, if you order their whey, type in protein247, and it knock's something like £5 off every 2.5 kilos. Which is great as I buy 10KG at a time.


----------



## amaferanga (23 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Why not go to Tesco and buy meat or fish or cheese or something?


 
Now why didn't I think of a lump of cheese or a steak immediately after a workout each day? Doh.

Real food is great, but protein powder is an effective way of getting some protein down straight after a hard race/ride - current thinking is that you should consume protein + carbs within 2 hours of finishing, but the sooner the better so a protein drink is pretty effective (and its cheap - cheaper than a steak).


----------



## jay clock (23 Nov 2011)

I am not talking about wolfing a steak down a few mins after a ride (atlhough cycling does not shake my body up so I can eat a big healthy meal soon after). I managed an Ironman by eating healthy filling foods in a balanced mix at sensible intervals


----------



## Blue (24 Nov 2011)

What does 'managed' mean? Unless you are working hard enough to 'shake your body up', as you put it, supplements shouldn't be necessary. However, if you are doing difficult/demanding workouts on a very regular basis they can be helpful to some. Any supplement should be carefully evaluated before use; otherwise they could be a waste of cash that could be spent on nice new gear


----------



## bristol-dave (24 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Why not go to Tesco and buy meat or fish or cheese or something?


i do eat meat and fish, but a ready to drink (rtd) protein shake is handy for when you've just finished in the gym, then need to get on ya bike straight to work.... quick n easy innit !


----------



## bristol-dave (24 Nov 2011)

Damn, wish i had read this thread earlier, i've just ordered £53 worth of stuff, ahh well, will know for next time ...where on the order form would you write that in ? cheers for that Mrbez.


----------



## jowwy (24 Nov 2011)

an ice cold chocolate milk made from nesquik and semi-skimmed milk does the trick for me and its cheaper too, gives me the carb top up required and the protein hit i need too!

http://www.refuelwithchocolatemilk.com/science/​


----------



## Ghost Donkey (24 Nov 2011)

Some colleagues use them and rate them very highly. They do daily deal promotion codes via twitter so if you're after something it's worth keeping an eye on that.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (24 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Why not go to Tesco and buy meat or fish or cheese or something?


If you train on consecutive days or more than once a day you need to recover quickly. The best recovery comes immediately after exercise and drinks are quickly digested. There's loads of home made recipes available which offer an alternative to expensive recovery drinks and many include whey protein. The other foods you advocate, along with starchy vegetables and high GI fruits are also recommended in the 1-2 hour window after training. That's what the internet told me anyway...

I tried some of the BCAAs from My Protein which some of my colleagues bought as they'd all mentioned the taste. They're not pleasant.


----------



## stoofer (25 Nov 2011)

If you don't like the taste of the impact whey, drop a spoon of nesquik (other powdered milkshakes are available) in the unflavoured, gives you some carbs and a bit cheaper than their flavoured stuff which you generally get sick of before you get halfway through the 5kg tub you bought.


----------



## Blue (25 Nov 2011)

jowwy said:


> an ice cold chocolate milk made from nesquik and semi-skimmed milk does the trick for me and its cheaper too, gives me the carb top up required and the protein hit i need too!
> 
> http://www.refuelwithchocolatemilk.com/science/​


Sounds like my recovery drink, although I use Ovaltine powder as it has a shedload of vits & mins. Must compare it to Nesquik next time I'm lurking in Tesco.


----------



## psbr69 (1 Dec 2011)

well i was looking at the different proteins you have, also the handy bars that seem so expensive elsewhere.

fairly new to supplements, still trying out to see what works for me. been training about 7 months or so ans started on.... 

usn muscle fuel anabolic.. found it good but way too pricey
as one 40... again good but almost made me puke drinkin it as its wrank!
and just giving the bsn syntha6 a try, tastes great just like a yazoo shake.

i like the syntha6 as its more of a slow release protein mix rather than the instant whey

as most tubs are about £40 for 5lbs saving cash would be ideal, would help keep my **** in the gym for a start, thats what got me interested in your site, but ive never seen the products in the gym so was a lil weary of them


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Dec 2011)

I'm not going to engage with the pro/anti supplement debate. But I'd like to ask, why the hell would anyone pay £2.50 for a 1kg bag of what is essentially rolled oats?


----------



## amaferanga (1 Dec 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> I'm not going to engage with the pro/anti supplement debate. But I'd like to ask, why the hell would anyone pay £2.50 for a 1kg bag of what is essentially rolled oats?


 
Eh? What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Dec 2011)

amaferanga said:


> Eh? What exactly are you referring to?


 


Mrbez said:


> I buy their whey, BCAA's, multi vits, *powdered oats* and a few other bits. I have used them for quite a few years now.
> 
> A little tip for you all. They have a price match on the website, if you order their whey, type in protein247, and it knock's something like £5 off every 2.5 kilos. Which is great as I buy 10KG at a time.


 
Have a gander on the website!


----------



## Blue (2 Dec 2011)

I agree with Rob when it comes to thinking that some items on the site are overpriced. However, I have just used them for a supplement that I had difficulty sourcing and am very pleased with the price and level of service.

I will be using them again, but I will be selective about what I buy.

Of course, there may be times when buying something that looks expensive may push an order into the free postage area and that may mean that the item is costing a lot less in reality.


----------

